# 2217



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

so monday i added a 2217 to my tank. gonna leave the emp 400 running for a couple weeks while it cycles. question is... tonight while feeding i saw a small piece of smelt get sucked into it (the 2217). it was prob under 1/2". do i need to break that big bastard open and find it or will it be fine since its in the filter? i now have the ugly intake guards back on all my filters.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i wouldnt it will break down enough in a week or 2 befor the filter is even cycled.. it may even help the bio bacteria to start growing by living off what ever is left of the smelt.. keeping the other filter goin should make it not even a problem so...in the short of it: nah its good leave it


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Thanks rnr!


----------

